# Help! Tortoise missing in garden



## CristÃ­n (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, I was away yesterday and my mam took it upon herself to look after my 5 year old Russian tortoise Simon. It was a really warm day for Ireland, 26'C. For a reason I cannot understand she decided he should have a roam around the garden before going into his outdoor enclosure. Her friend called over and she completely forgot about my poor Simon in the garden. It was about 30 mins she realised Simon was still out unsupervised and she spent the day looking. I returned to the horrible news and I stayed up til midnight looking for him and got up before 5am this morning too. The big problem is that my garden is 3/4 of an acre in size and is not properly enclose by walls or fences just lots of big trees bushes and hedges. I am worried sick and just want him back. I've told my next door neighbours too. Please help any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2013)

First off, *hugs*. I know what a scary and bad time this is for you. Just do not give up hope. Just keep looking. In the early morning hours, you might want to concentrate on places where the sun is hitting. It is helpful to get on your hands and knees and "act like a tortoise".  Check really good under bushes and grass clumps, not so much on the surface as buried down just a tad. You really need to feel around. You already have the neighbors looking and that's good. Children can sometimes be used to hunt too, for a small reward. Has he been lose in the garden before? If so, did he have an area he preferred to go to? 

Last but certainly not least, don't be too hard on your Mom. She meant well and it's easy for something to distract you for just a minute and the tortoise takes advantage and off he goes.


----------



## CristÃ­n (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Jacqui, I've been looking all day today trying to go into tortoise mode as best I can.. My mam bought watermelon strawberries raspberries and blueberries and I've chopped them up onto plates and placed about 20 of them all over the garden. I was hoping the lovely smell and tasty treats would tempt him out but no success  yes he's escaped maybe twice before bur never more than a few hours. I've searched his favourite hideaways too now.. Do you think he would reappear in the garden or would his instinct to be to keep going and not turn back? I know I should try not to be angry with her but its just that I'm so worried about Simon  thanks so much for your words of wisdom, x


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2013)

Russians sadly are known not only for their ability to escape, but also to do some pretty good traveling while making those escapes.  Next step is to contact any local animal control or even Game & Parks (wildlife) folks and let them know what your missing. Take missing flyers to all local pet stores, feed stores, and Veterinarians. If you have a local reptile group contact them. Basically make sure all animal type folks are aware of your missing animal, as they are mostly the type to rescue it. Also post flyers in your local area and even on Craig'slist/Freecycle (free online ad sites) any thing of that nature. You want the word out there that your missing this animal and want it back.


----------



## CristÃ­n (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a feeling that was the case I went out to the gardens behind my house too and spent sometime searching there. Have posted him as missing on several ad sites, I will start making flyers now and contact the local animal organisations etc in the morning. Thanks so much I really appreciate this. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 11, 2013)

CristÃ­n said:


> Fingers crossed



Crossed here too. I am glad it's a Russian you lost, because chances of it surviving on it's own (until found) is great. They are very hardy guys. Just never give up hope or stop looking.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm sorry you're going through this  Don't give up hope! My fingers are crossed for you as well as for your little tort.


----------



## lkwagner (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope you find him!!


----------



## samsmom (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm praying for Simon to stay safe until you can find him, and you will! Keep looking and don't lose hope!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 11, 2013)

Put a water dish or two out as well.
Let all of your neighbors know, the signs around the neighborhood are a good idea.
Also let nearby vet offices, and any rescue organizations (RSPCA) know.

And although they do like to roam, it is often the case that they end up under a bush or shrub quite nearby, so keep your eyes out especially in the morning and evening.


----------



## CristÃ­n (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks so much all of you, I am determined to get my Simon back, I'm going to let all the petshops know too just incase. Im so glad that the weather has stayed good for the poor guy, it hasn't really dropped below 20'C during the day, 15'C at night . More fruit platters being prepared for today


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Jul 12, 2013)

Check from which places it could get out (holes, openings etc...). And just look around the area.


----------



## rocky1998 (Jul 12, 2013)

I know this may sound silly at first but why don't you make a couple of flyers around your area and speak to your neighbours ? It would of been best to get him chipped aswell  


1 dwarf hamster
2 Russian torts 
5 freshwater fish


----------



## CristÃ­n (Jul 12, 2013)

HE'S HOME!!! I'm so so so so happy I can't believe it my neighbours were having a barbecue and he just walked up to them!! Thank you all so much ahhhhh x


----------



## thatrebecca (Jul 12, 2013)

Hooray! Welcome home, Simon! I guess he likes barbecue.


----------



## pam (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## lkwagner (Jul 12, 2013)

Guess he wanted some meat and not fruit lol


----------



## CristÃ­n (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha yes exactly now I know his secret pleasure !


----------



## Beck (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow that's so exciting! I'm so happy four you two! Welcome home Simon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 12, 2013)

My russian male ran away,too.i had him for almost 4 years. We never found him :-(

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats Cristin!!


----------



## CristÃ­n (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks so much so happy! Aw I'm really sorry to hear that Sandra but maybe the Russians toughness will mean he's still out there x


----------



## haidao88 (Jul 13, 2013)

That sounds like wonderful news an sooo happy you are reunited with Simon... My tortoise went for a roam and I almost had a panic attack when I couldn't see them anymore but then realize they were just hiding in plain site


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 13, 2013)

Im happy that u have urs. 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

Yay Simon is home! May we see some pictures of the adventurous boy?


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 1, 2013)

He was saying: What's the fuss, and what's for dinner?'

Yay!


----------



## Doodle (Aug 1, 2013)

So glad Simon is home safe!


----------

